

Why Grow? And Other Wisdom from 37Signals - samratjp
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/03/08/why-grow-and-other-wisdom-from-37signals/#more-2660

======
pvdm
Believe me, middle managers in big businesses never dream about being more
agile or flexible. They all dream about the empire they will build. That is in
their DNA.

~~~
kunley
This is not DNA. This is kind of inertia, following the herd. They do what
they believe their organisation believes in. When people see that there are
too many beliefs in it, they can strive for something simpler and more useful.

------
kunley
"Say No by default"

Yes!

That's the most useful single meme from the article :)

------
phatbyte
I for one say 37signals is one of most inspiring companies at the moment, for
me at least. What they are doing is amazing, they were able to gain profit
without almost none marketing or funding. simple because they have contacted
the right people and because their product simple works. Now, i'm not a fan of
basecamp or any of their apps, but the fact is, this guys make you believe
that you can get a profitable company without any VC funding or making
millions a year.

~~~
papersmith
I wouldn't say they have no marketing. The Signal vs Noise blog, Ruby on
Rails, and their books are very effective marketing tools. That being said,
the quality of their products does seem to play a large role as well.

------
mark_l_watson
Instead of reading this article that summarizes the REWORK book, I suggest
actually reading the book. (I read it twice, it is quite good.)

------
axod
37Signals compare themselves to "Harvard or Oxford". Never cease to amaze me
:)

BTW: This is great fun <http://friedisms.tumblr.com/>

~~~
kunley
They not compare themselves. You try to read between the lines but there's
nothing in it

